# Epic Season on Monarch Pass...



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

NICE!!!

Looks like you salider boys have been makin it out a bit.. The shots of you guys on no name cliffs look like you are in AK somewhere!!

Epic is right..

Let me guess you are looking for something like this... Later in the year we should see if we can post a TR on this ridge.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

werd! I am also thinking about that mini-golf peak that you guys took me below a couple years ago. Took off to the south of the road on the BV side and we got right below some craggy looking peak that I have been jonezing for ever since.


----------



## tress33 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mike...sssshhhh. come on dude.


----------



## ccombs (Mar 17, 2004)

Too late Rob the secrets out and the masses are comming. C


----------



## Fluid Dreams (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow; what beautiful shots ~ Salida local legends even... I almost forgot that mountain existed! Looks like you've had some quality action up there. Thanks for keepin us posted!


----------



## gypsytemptress (May 9, 2007)

*Thinking bout competing in XGames?*

Sweet pics Mike! Looks like an awesome day at the mountain. Thanks for sharing.

moriya




Mike Harvey said:


> My friends are getting pissed at me for spewing on the interweb about Monarch so do me a favor and don't come skiing here
> 
> Been an incredible season so far. Here are some pics from some of the good days...
> 
> ...


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

$$$


----------

